# Stupid Questions



## burnrider (Jul 7, 2012)

Are you shooting?


----------



## Rbeckett (Jul 7, 2012)

Have a great trip and if youre shooting I hope you do as well as you would like.  Thanks for the offer too!!!
Bob


----------



## burnrider (Jul 8, 2012)

Froneck said:


> I'll Be shooting Service Pistol and te Presidents 100. Been so busy I didn't get time to shoot much so there's no sence entering the match. I will meet my 2 sons there, all of us have been going since 1983, haven't missed a year! Also my son is two times National Match Winner (Shot with service pistol)



Have a good time. I know the best pistol shooters drop a ton of brass to stay sharp. Gotta laugh at pistol owners who buy them and never practice. Might as well throw a pipe wrench at home intruders.


----------



## November X-ray (Jul 19, 2012)

Froneck said:


> Better yet is a sawed-off shot gun but when the cops come they will arrest the owner for having it!
> 
> 
> Frank



Better to be arrested and carried away in handcuffs than to be carried away in a body bag!


----------



## Old Iron (Jul 19, 2012)

I got my training in Nam, Got pretty good with a 45 APC and I keep it loaded and in my night stand. I get it out and shoot a little to keep it sharp.:lmao:

Paul


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jul 19, 2012)

Frank's right though.  Most people who "buy a gun for protections" seldom if ever practice with it.  I personally blame it on the movies.  How many times is there a scene where the heroine, who never liked guns, grabs a snub-nosed revolver that a perp has dropped, and takes out a guy at fifty yards on a rooftop? That or something very similar.  It gives the impression that a gun is all powerful and can hit anything at any distance even while moving.  When that is all a person is exposed to in the way of guns of course they feel they don't need to practice.  (Or for a lot of guys it's a macho thing, "I can shoot a gun.  Why should I practice.")

JMHO

-Ron


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 20, 2013)

ScrapMetal said:


> Frank's right though.  Most people who "buy a gun for protections" seldom if ever practice with it.  I personally blame it on the movies.  How many times is there a scene where the heroine, who never liked guns, grabs a snub-nosed revolver that a perp has dropped, and takes out a guy at fifty yards on a rooftop? That or something very similar.  It gives the impression that a gun is all powerful and can hit anything at any distance even while moving.  When that is all a person is exposed to in the way of guns of course they feel they don't need to practice.  (Or for a lot of guys it's a macho thing, "I can shoot a gun.  Why should I practice.")
> 
> JMHO
> 
> -Ron



excellent statement!
i'm a member at the local range, and speaking from experience, the average gun owner i see at the range has little chance of defending his/her life without first having (A) the mindset to use deadly force  (B) functioning knowledge of their weapon under duress (C) the ability to put lead poisoning on target.
i suggest to all that read this to practice , practice , practice... your life or someone else's may depend on it.
mike)


----------

